# New to donkeys... expecting a mule baby soon.



## lilhorseladie (Apr 26, 2013)

This is DonKeyJote. I borrowed him a year ago in March to breed my mini mares and his momma moved and didn't want him back, so he just stayed!




He has a baby on the way any day now. I have no idea of his age or anything. Will find out when I have him castrated this summer.

The picture showed up when I posted and then disappeared... and apparently I can't spell donkeys!


----------



## Helicopter (Apr 30, 2013)

I guess that is one way to get rid of an unwanted donkey...a bit drastic though.

Is that him in your avatar?......handsome fellow.

Can't wait to see photos of your little mule.


----------



## diamond c (Jul 28, 2013)

I was just wondering how that baby was coming along.


----------

